# Dreamweaver Content Management System...



## riggie11 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have clients who want to be able to change their own web pages
via a content management system.

I use Dreamwaver CS4 and would like to know what the most 
effective CMS for Dreamweaver would be. 

Can anyone help?

thanks,
Riggie


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

A Content Management System (CMS) is seperate to the program you use to develop the website (i.e. Dreamweaver) - so any CMS will be fine, as Dreamweaver is effectively just an advanced editor for html (and other languages).

So any CMS can be installed/integrated fine, no matter on if you're using Dreamweaver or Notepad!!

Depending on your ultimate goal of a CMS:
Things like a blog (wordpress) or Joomla are good for basic operations
For a comprehensive CMS - try CMS Builder from a company called Interactive Tools. I've used this a few times and it's is incredibly powerful if you know you're way around php. And also incredibly user friendly if you don't know yor way around php.

Either way, the fact you're using Dreamweaver doesn't really make any difference to what CMS you use.

Good luck


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

riggie11 said:


> I have clients who want to be able to change their own web pages
> via a content management system.


Have you looked at Adobe's Contribute product? This is essentially what it does - allows clients to editor your custom HTML pages in an easy and user-friendly way. 

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.adobe.com/products/contribute/"]*Simplify web content management*

Adobe® Contribute® CS4 software enables users to collaboratively author, review, and publish web content while maintaining site integrity  without learning HTML.
[/WEBQUOTE]
You should already have it if you bought Dreamweaver as part of the CS4 suite. 

More information: http://www.adobe.com/products/contribute/

That would probably be the easiest option - otherwise you could install a traditional CMS as amanxman mentioned. :up:


----------



## HomeSight (Mar 1, 2006)

PM me and I'll help you out.

-Ryan


----------

